# Met Wolfgang Puck!



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

I met Wolfgang Puck! Last night at his Cut restaurant in the Beverly Wilshire Hotel. We were having dinner with two friends from the Kansas State University Foundation and he came by the table and talked to us.

Cut is a very high end restaurant and not inexpensive, but the steaks are fantastic!


----------

